# where do i stand? (dogs home)



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

right to cut a long story short i rehomed a dog the other day who was deaf,i was told she wasnt normally ok with other dogs but she was fine with my dog and my friends so the rescue agreed to let me rehome her.....they explained i had a 28day trial and that i would get credit at the dogs home.they never asked me for proof of address made me fill out one form then sent me on my way.......
now i took her home and she became incredibly unpredictable with my dog and then went for my friends dog,but it was the cat which was the issue again,she would of killed him.
i took her back and got my credit not,now to my absolute disgust it was only valid for 28days....?...
now i looked at all the other dogs and there was none suitable for my home and im not willing to put my cat at risk. they said they dont do behavior tests with cats just other dogs,now im upset as i have to risk my cats life again to rehome a different dog,i feel like they have just took £70.00 off me and thats that,i wouldnt mind but they dont even neauter the dogs before they release them thats why we have so many strays and unwanted dogs....
im really dissapointed in this dogs home and to be quite honest i just want my money back,what should i do? they have two different dogs homes i have been to both twice and not one dog has a card saying suitable with cats,i know some of the dogs are dumped or are strays so they dont know the history but how many households have cats? they should be able to carry out behaviour tests with cats,as far as im concerned im not willing to put my cat at risk again.


sorry long post:2thumb:
pm for name of the home if you want...


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

If you just want your money back then stand your ground.
Speak to the manager of the dogs home and explain to them that you are unable to just take on another dog just because they have implimented a time limit. It's basically blackmail.
Make it quite clear to them that you are not going to go away just because they tell you to and that you are happy to persue it if needs be.
Tell them if they refuse to refund your money that your next step will be going to the citizen advice bureau. Normally this is enough for them to return your money. They'd rather not have the bad publicity of £70. It's worked for me on a number of occasions.
If you decide that you do what to rehome another dog from them explain to them that it would not be possible within their time limits and that you would need someone from the shelter to bring the dog to your house to assess it with your cat.
Sadly when you take on a rehome dog you can never be sure how they will react. It's pretty sad, and I'm sorry you've had to go through it.
Stand your ground, be confident. If you are going to call have everything you want to say written down so you don't lose focus. If they see that you are not going to be scared of them - or back down - hopefully they will return your money. 
You were assured a dog that was dog-friendly (with your dog, at least) and it became aggressive - it should not have been placed in anyone's home. Imagine if you had had young kids...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

angela__k__84 said:


> If you just want your money back then stand your ground.
> Speak to the manager of the dogs home and explain to them that you are unable to just take on another dog just because they have implimented a time limit. It's basically blackmail.
> Make it quite clear to them that you are not going to go away just because they tell you to and that you are happy to persue it if needs be.
> Tell them if they refuse to refund your money that your next step will be going to the citizen advice bureau. Normally this is enough for them to return your money. They'd rather not have the bad publicity of £70. It's worked for me on a number of occasions.
> ...


 
i know,i couldnt beleive it they just took the money then said bye...
i understand that the dogs are strays and are unwanted 
but to be told she was ok,but then she became aggresive?
im absolutely fuming if my cat hadnt of got away she would of really,really hurt him...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Would this be Manchester Dogs Home, by any chance?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, it is pretty terrible that they would not assess them with cats then home a dog to someone with a cat.
Like I say, stand your ground, and point out to them how much worse it coulda been for them if you had a little kid running around.
You were not happy with the aggressive dog they homed to you last week, so why would you want another from them within their 'time limits'
As long as they know you won't back down I think you'll get your money back. Places like this think they can push you around and do what they like and that noone will have the guts to stand up to them.
Like I say it's a shame you've had to go through this - and I hope it doesn't put you off rehoming from a different shelter, I hope it doesn't put anyone else off either. Just make sure they are a good shelter - and that the animals are assessed.
I do hope you find a nice doggie addition too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Would this be Manchester Dogs Home, by any chance?


 
my thoughts exactly jen


ditta


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I wasn't going to reply, as I am feeling less than sensitive, but anyway... 

You must have been aware of the cirteria the 'dogs home' had for rehoming when you took the dog, and you must have been aware that they didn't have a neutering policy, so it's no good moaning about that now. 

They made you aware that the dog was not usually good with other dogs, but it seeme dok with yours and one other on introductions. It turned out to not be good with your cat. There are ways round this, and the fact that you got the dog 'the other day' suggests you didn't really give it much time to get things worked out. 

We are talking about a rescue dog here, a deaf one at that and known to usually be bad with other dogs. I agree they should never have let you take it, and the 'dogs home' do seem to be at fault here, but the poor dog has now been passed around. 

If they don't have another suitable dog, then either write off the £70, or tell them that you'd like a dog, but they don't have anythign suitable in, so if they really want to rehome one, then you'd like one, but you'll need to wait possibly longer than the 28 days until a suitable dog becomes available. Tell them that if they do not agree, then rather than giving them another £70, you'll be going elsewhere and taking steps to recoup your money. However, you may have signed something (I assume you had to sign something?!) which said you would not be entitled to the money back. Is it a reg. charity?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Luck of the draw im affaird when taking on any rescue dog you cant be 100% sure what your letting yourself in for.

Also just because they are going to be fine outside ( Nuetrel (sp) area ) doesnt mean theyll be fine in a home environment (sp).

AS for nuetering most rescues have to pay for it themselfs, unless they are a part of the dogs trust scheme which allows them to nueter them for free, Our kennels gives these vouchers but then its not really a rescue kennel its a holding pound for the council.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

midori said:


> I wasn't going to reply, as I am feeling less than sensitive, but anyway...
> 
> You must have been aware of the cirteria the 'dogs home' had for rehoming when you took the dog, and you must have been aware that they didn't have a neutering policy, so it's no good moaning about that now.
> 
> ...


 
yes i was aware of the criteria i know that they dont know the history of everysingle dog...
yes i new she wasnt neautured,people bang on about how crap the rspca are but at least they neauter and do home checks
the dog was deaf yes,she had been brought back by another couple who had a small child now who would rehome a deaf dog with a small child?(she nipped the child as they starteled her)
im aware that rescues need time to settle,i have rescued animmals before i didnt give her time no,i was not willing to see my cat get hurt thankyou very much! ! she would of destroyed him.
the only thing i signed was to say i was aware of her deafness and that they didnt know what she would be like with the cat,they told me to bring my dog to meet her? so why not let me bring my cat?ant reaction would of being better than them taking my money and giving me a 28day credit note.

oh and thanks for the reply....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

are you sure she wasn't trying to claim stake her claim as top dog?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, I don't think I'd risk the life of my cat, personally.
We don't really know how bad the attack was, or could have been...
However, on the other side of the scales I would want the rehomed animal to meet my other pets at least a few times before I agreed to take it and if the shelter didn't agree to that I would go elsewhere.
The shelter should have taken more responsibility I feel. It is their jobs to find good homes for these animals. SUITABLE homes.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> are you sure she wasn't trying to claim stake her claim as top dog?


im sure mate,im aware of different doggy behaviors my auntie runs a boarding kennels i worked there for a while,she was a very unpredictable dog as far as im concerned.... when i rehomed her she was in a kennel with another dog,when i took her back they put her on her own as she isnt good with other dogs(i never mentined she turned on my friends) so they new...
i know people are reading this thinking 'silly cow ,what did she exspect with a resue' i knew it was notgoing to be easy but i didnt know it would turn out like this.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

angela__k__84 said:


> *Well, I don't think I'd risk the life of my cat, personally.*
> However, on the other side of the scales I would want the rehomed animal to meet my other pets at least a few times before I agreed to take it.
> The shelter should have taken more responsibility I feel. It is their jobs to find good homes for these animals. SUITABLE homes.


And neither would I, but there are ways to keep dogs and cats in the same house that don't get on, without risking the life of the cat, or harm to the dog. 

It is admirable to want to take on a rescue dog, but I do think people should consider what will happen in all circumstances _before_ taking the dog. Not take it home, give it a try and then return it when it doesn't work out. This dog has now been homed and returned at least twice. 

As I have said, the shelter must take some responsibility, but then whomever is taking a dog from them should take equal responsibility.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

angela__k__84 said:


> Well, I don't think I'd risk the life of my cat, personally.
> We don't really know how bad the attack was, or could have been...
> However, on the other side of the scales I would want the rehomed animal to meet my other pets at least a few times before I agreed to take it and if the shelter didn't agree to that I would go elsewhere.
> The shelter should have taken more responsibility I feel. It is their jobs to find good homes for these animals. SUITABLE homes.


im not going to.i know when a dog is curious or intrigued by a cat.she wasnt she just went in for the kill as far as im concernd.she got a warning off my cat to back away but she didnt she wanted the cat,it was terrible i was shaking like mad,i really felt for my cat.
the worker told me after wittnessing her with my friends dog and mine for ten mins that she was happy they would be fine togeth,i said do you not think we should try it a few times she said no it will be fine........ knowing she was a dog who was funny with other dogs? the more i think about it the more wrong it is.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

We rehomed from a shelter in Newcastle that sounds to work on exactly the same principle. Filled in a few forms, paid our money and that was it. No history on any of the dogs so it was pot luck whether they would get on with our two cats. I think the only difference was that we were given 24 hours to 'cat test' first, before we had to sign the paperwork and pay the rehoming fee. After that we'd have had the 28 days to return and pick another if anything went wrong. I think we'd have thought twice without the chance to cat test first.

But I have to agree that you knew the terms before you paid over your money, and the shelter were not dishonest, they did tell you there were some behavioural issues. It was your choice. You could have gone elsewhere and there are plenty of smaller rescues out there who do foster out dogs and are able to do fuller assessments before rehoming.

I actually think you're being very unfair in blaming the shelter. How many dogs do you think they get through their doors? And you think for £70 they should be handled enough to accurately assess their temperament, cat tested, neutered ..... If that shelter is anything like the one here, and I'm sure it is, it will only manage to survive at all through donations of food and bedding, and the time and fundraising of volunteers. Talk of threatening action against them etc I find very wrong.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

vonnie said:


> I actually think you're being very unfair in blaming the shelter. How many dogs do you think they get through their doors? And you think for £70 they should be handled enough to accurately assess their temperament, cat tested, neutered ..... If that shelter is anything like the one here, and I'm sure it is, it will only manage to survive at all through donations of food and bedding, and the time and fundraising of volunteers. Talk of threatening action against them etc I find very wrong.



for £70 i think they should be handled to accuratley assess their temperaments. They make a shit load of profit from the animals they have LOL dont be fooled into think ing they dont!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

We've just rehomed a dog, for £120, from a local shelter, she's neutered, wormed, flea treated and microchipped. We had to visit twice with all the family before they did a home visit. She came with a information/training pack written by their behaviorist, and if we have any probs the behaviorist will do home visits. I don't think it's that much more to pay and I think the additional benefits are worth it. TBH, if I were you I'd probably cut my loses and look elsewhere.

Jo


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh they do do they?

Are you thinking of the RSPCA perhaps, because I'm sure there are a great many rescues out there who would beg to differ!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

kitasch said:


> for £70 i think they should be handled to accuratley assess their temperaments. They make a shit load of profit from the animals they have LOL dont be fooled into think ing they dont!


 

hmmm yeh,and if £70 is a donation to cover all costs it wouldnt be more exspensive for pedigrees or puppies would it,also very sadlythe dog i rehomed had been rehomed 4 different times so yeh it is very sad..i knew this thread would turn into a witch hunt but i have had a very interesteing pm of somebody who worked there for 4yrs so thankyou for that.

i have got my addvice so thread can be closed


thankyou for your replys: victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

rach666 said:


> hmmm yeh,and if £70 is a donation to cover all costs it wouldnt be more exspensive for pedigrees or puppies would it,also very sadlythe dog i rehomed had been rehomed 4 different times so yeh it is very sad..i knew this thread would turn into a witch hunt but i have had a very interesteing pm of somebody who worked there for 4yrs so thankyou for that.
> 
> i have got my addvice so thread can be closed
> 
> ...


Knowing the probels the dog has and the fact it had been returned must have put a thought into your mind not to get that dog? or was it a "Aww bless it, shes deaf she has to come home with me" ?

Not taking a dig but ive seen it happen a few times.

The kennels i work at charges £75 for a dog and they arent vaccinated,microchipped spayed or nueterd but like ive saids its not a rescue i work at its a holding pound for the council but like Vonnie said theres plenty of nice smaller rescues out there that dont have the funds to nueter everydog and have it tested for everything..


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> We've just rehomed a dog, for £120, from a local shelter, she's neutered, wormed, flea treated and microchipped. We had to visit twice with all the family before they did a home visit. She came with a information/training pack written by their behaviorist, and if we have any probs the behaviorist will do home visits. I don't think it's that much more to pay and I think the additional benefits are worth it. TBH, if I were you I'd probably cut my loses and look elsewhere.
> 
> Jo


 
thats excellent ! £120 for a dog that they made sure fitted into your famliy had all her vaccines neautured and wormed also microchipped,thats the way it should be done in my opininon.


this home isnt a small donation only home ..... trust me it makes a lot of profit: victory:


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

vonnie said:


> Oh they do do they?
> 
> Are you thinking of the RSPCA perhaps, because I'm sure there are a great many rescues out there who would beg to differ!


YES THE MAJORITY OF THEM DO. they buy all food etc in bulk and get big discounts off it, they reuse beds, toys etc, they sell animals for 100% profit dont forget they dont buy them (obviously) and people give them money. 
Oh and the RSPCA arnt as shit as you are making them out to be, at least they care enough about the animals to neuter and spay them, give them injections and do home checks.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach666 said:


> im not going to.i know when a dog is curious or intrigued by a cat.she wasnt she just went in for the kill as far as im concernd.she got a warning off my cat to back away but she didnt she wanted the cat,it was terrible i was shaking like mad,i really felt for my cat.
> the worker told me after wittnessing her with my friends dog and mine for ten mins that she was happy they would be fine togeth,i said do you not think we should try it a few times she said no it will be fine........ knowing she was a dog who was funny with other dogs? the more i think about it the more wrong it is.


 Just out of interest, since she was deaf, how was she supposed to hear the warning from your cat?
This is the 2nd dog which you got which has apparently wanted to kill your cat. This in itself is odd to me as none of the dogs I have taken in on a rescue or foster basis has wanted to kill any of my cats. They may want to chase them or may be more than excited or interested in them, but training helps to stop this behaviour. Without wanting to seem harsh, I think you need to stop looking for an adult rescue dog as you appear not to want to modify any bad behaviour with training and are not willing to give any dog a chance since they all (apparently) want to kill your cat. Even if I gave you one of my lovely cat friendly dogs, immediately upon seeing your strange cat, they'd be very interested in it and may even attempt to chase it.
Do yourself, your cat, and any dog, a big favour and don't take any more on.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kitasch said:


> YES THE MAJORITY OF THEM DO. they buy all food etc in bulk and get big discounts off it, they reuse beds, toys etc, they sell animals for 100% profit dont forget they dont buy them (obviously) and people give them money.
> Oh and the RSPCA arnt as shit as you are making them out to be, at least they care enough about the animals to neuter and spay them, give them injections and do home checks.


and many dogs homes do injections, neutering and home checks.

Out of the 100% profit you claim they make can you take 30 seconds to explain where the money comes from to:

pay for the food in bulk
pay the running costs of the kennels
pay the staff
pay the vet bills for ill or injured animals.
Actually, sod the 30 seconds; i'll give you as long as you need. I'll even buy you a calculator to work out the 100% you claim.
Or does the water board / electricity board / gas board / vets / staff / food / petrol for the vans / running cost of the vans / buying computers to store information / website costs / stationary / uniforms / etc etc... all come free?

do didn't put very much effort into your thinking did you?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

rach666 said:


> hmmm yeh,and if £70 is a donation to cover all costs it wouldnt be more exspensive for pedigrees or puppies would it,also very sadlythe dog i rehomed had been rehomed 4 different times so yeh it is very sad..i knew this thread would turn into a witch hunt but i have had a very interesteing pm of somebody who worked there for 4yrs so thankyou for that.
> 
> i have got my addvice so thread can be closed
> 
> ...


 
Ultimately it was your choice to get a dog from that shelter, knowing that they didn't neuter, and seemingly charge more for pedigrees and puppies. For me, that would have set off the warning bells and I wouldn't have got a dog from them.

People disagreeing with you, or saying you should be prepared to take some of the responsibility yourself isn't a witch hunt. No-one has said the shelter/rescue isn't to blame at least in part here, but they didn't lie to you about the dogs behaviour. They didn't say 'yes it is fine with cats' and they told you it wasn't usually good with other dogs. 

For me personally, if I was going to take a rescue dog, and I wasn't totally sure it was Ok with other dogs or cats (or children in my case) before getting the dog I would have to decide what back up plan I had in case things went wrong, and if that meant returning the dog, I wouldn't get it in the first place. 

There are plenty of reputable and decent places to get a rescue dog. Many Tears has a very good reputation, and they have loads of dogs in really in need, being rehomed through no fault of their own.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Just out of interest, since she was deaf, how was she supposed to hear the warning from your cat?
> This is the 2nd dog which you got which has apparently wanted to kill your cat. This in itself is odd to me as none of the dogs I have taken in on a rescue or foster basis has wanted to kill any of my cats. They may want to chase them or may be more than excited or interested in them, but training helps to stop this behaviour. Without wanting to seem harsh, I think you need to stop looking for an adult rescue dog as you appear not to want to modify any bad behaviour with training and are not willing to give any dog a chance since they all (apparently) want to kill your cat. Even if I gave you one of my lovely cat friendly dogs, immediately upon seeing your strange cat, they'd be very interested in it and may even attempt to chase it.
> Do yourself, your cat, and any dog, a big favour and don't take any more on.


Its in dogs natural instincts to chase smaller animals, so maybe you have just been lucky. I myself am lucky because my pup isnt bothered by cats but lets face it the majority of dogs that havnt been properly socialised with cats will probably attack the cat lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Meko said:


> and many dogs homes do injections, neutering and home checks.
> 
> 
> Out of the 100% profit you claim they make can you take 30 seconds to explain where the money comes from to:
> ...


Maintainace of the kennels itself :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

midori said:


> Ultimately it was your choice to get a dog from that shelter, knowing that they didn't neuter, and seemingly charge more for pedigrees and puppies. For me, that would have set off the warning bells and I wouldn't have got a dog from them.


 
do they charge more for pedigree and puppies? or less for cross breeds and mongrels?

if it's Manchester Dog's Home it's where I got Rio from and he's been amazing from day one even though he's a staffy cross and had been there for 6 months after being found wandering the streets.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

kitasch said:


> Its in dogs natural instincts to chase smaller animals, so maybe you have just been lucky. I myself am lucky because my pup isnt bothered by cats but lets face it the majority of dogs that havnt been properly socialised with cats will probably attack the cat lol


My dog is an evil little T**T when it comes to cats but my auntie has a full grown Rottie male ( hes huge ) and is a right wimp when it comes to cats she runs in fear of her cat :lol2:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Meko said:


> and many dogs homes do injections, neutering and home checks.
> 
> 
> Out of the 100% profit you claim they make can you take 30 seconds to explain where the money comes from to:
> ...


 

Well said


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

kitasch said:


> Its in dogs natural instincts to chase smaller animals, so maybe you have just been lucky. I myself am lucky because my pup isnt bothered by cats but lets face it the majority of dogs that havnt been properly socialised with cats will probably attack the cat lol


 
No, they won't attack the cat, they will probably chase it. My own dogs are fine with my cat, but will chase any cat that comes into the garden. I doubt they'd know what to do with it if they were quick enough to catch one, which they aren't. 

I think the point Fenwoman is saying (and her an dI do not usually see eye to eye at all, but I agree with her on this 100%) si that dogs can be trained not to chase cats, and that if maybe if you take on a rescue, you should be prepared for things like this.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

Meko said:


> and many dogs homes do injections, neutering and home checks.
> 
> Out of the 100% profit you claim they make can you take 30 seconds to explain where the money comes from to:
> 
> ...


yes but in this thread we are talking about the dogs homes that do not neuter, spay etc etc. and even with the costs of running the place THEY STILL MAKE A PROFIT end of.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Meko said:


> *do they charge more for pedigree and puppies? or less for cross breeds and mongrels?*
> 
> if it's Manchester Dog's Home it's where I got Rio from and he's been amazing from day one even though he's a staffy cross and had been there for 6 months after being found wandering the streets.


 
I have no idea. The OP gave the impression that was the case with this comment: 

*"hmmm yeh,and if £70 is a donation to cover all costs it wouldnt be more exspensive for pedigrees or puppies would it"*


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Just out of interest, since she was deaf, how was she supposed to hear the warning from your cat?
> This is the 2nd dog which you got which has apparently wanted to kill your cat. This in itself is odd to me as none of the dogs I have taken in on a rescue or foster basis has wanted to kill any of my cats. They may want to chase them or may be more than excited or interested in them, but training helps to stop this behaviour. Without wanting to seem harsh, I think you need to stop looking for an adult rescue dog as you appear not to want to modify any bad behaviour with training and are not willing to give any dog a chance since they all (apparently) want to kill your cat. Even if I gave you one of my lovely cat friendly dogs, immediately upon seeing your strange cat, they'd be very interested in it and may even attempt to chase it.
> Do yourself, your cat, and any dog, a big favour and don't take any more on.


 
thankyou for your patronising reply....
my cat gave her a few warnings to back off,not all warnings are vocal..
the first dog i tried was a brilliant dog her came to my house on a trial pending how he got on with my cat,as he was 18months old and had never seen one,yes its in there instinct to be curious and chase it wasnt just that though,i really quite upset ny this thread i just wanted a bit of addvice ..
i know when a cat chase a dog out of curiousity and i know when its more aggressive my friend brings her 6month old husky round who chase and is curious of my cat but i know she would never hurt him.fenwomen i think you have just been lucky with your household.
these two dogs were not suitable ,im not asking addvice on the rotty his owners were brill they dropped him off to see what he was like with my cat even they were concerned.
i know training can modify how a dog would be with my cat but these two situations have just been very unfortunate that it wouldnt change anything.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kitasch said:


> yes but in this thread we are talking about the dogs homes that do not neuter, spay etc etc. and even with the costs of running the place THEY STILL MAKE A PROFIT end of.


you're their accountant i guess?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

midori said:


> No, they won't attack the cat, they will probably chase it. My own dogs are fine with my cat, but will chase any cat that comes into the garden. I doubt they'd know what to do with it if they were quick enough to catch one, which they aren't.
> 
> I think the point Fenwoman is saying (and her an dI do not usually see eye to eye at all, but I agree with her on this 100%) si that dogs can be trained not to chase cats, and that if maybe if you take on a rescue, you should be prepared for things like this.


Where we're you when my last dog attack a cat that came in our garden then, he was swinging it round the garden by its tail. No a pretty site/



kitasch said:


> yes but in this thread we are talking about the dogs homes that do not neuter, spay etc etc. and even with the costs of running the place THEY STILL MAKE A PROFIT end of.


The kennels i work at does none of that and we make little profit and have to relay on donations half the time.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

kitasch said:


> YES THE MAJORITY OF THEM DO. they buy all food etc in bulk and get big discounts off it, they reuse beds, toys etc, they sell animals for 100% profit dont forget they dont buy them (obviously) and people give them money.
> Oh and the RSPCA arnt as shit as you are making them out to be, at least they care enough about the animals to neuter and spay them, give them injections and do home checks.


 You are talking out of a hole in your bottom I'm afraid and you obviously know beggar all about rescues. I have been involved with rescue for some time and a good friend of mine has run her own independant rescue for the last 20 years. How you figure the 100% is beyond me. If she is lucky, an easily rehomeable dog comes in and goes out with no problems and fast. But what about the dogs which come in sick? You think she has a tame vet who operates for free? She doesn't. Even buying in bulk as she does, and as I do, doesn't save masses of money. You save around 25% on retail prices. And what about the ones which aren't rehomed because of temperament, age or illness? Are you saying that they don't need to eat or get vet treatment for the rest of their lives, or it is free? Did she get her house free? And maybee a kind person gave her the money to build her kennels?
All dogs go out vaccinated but not neutered. She simply doesn't have the funds. The money she gets from the easily rehomeable dogs, subsidises the long stayer or permanent ones or ones needing a couple of hundred quid vet bills spent on them. And where is she to get a cat from to cat test them?
She pays a mortgage like anyone else, she works from 5am until late caring for around 150 dogs. She does dog grooming in order to subsidise the dogs she takes in. Occasionally she gets a buffoon who thinks that she should give the dogs away for free because she got them for nothing, but generally most people can see that the £70 donation, helps the other dogs in the kennels.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> do they charge more for pedigree and puppies? or less for cross breeds and mongrels?
> 
> if it's Manchester Dog's Home it's where I got Rio from and he's been amazing from day one even though he's a staffy cross and had been there for 6 months after being found wandering the streets.


 
they charge for more for puppies and for pedigrees yes
i didnt realise this till i went back today.


im cant beleive this thread has upset as many people as it has,but hey its all my fault right?.. thankyou


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

midori said:


> I have no idea. The OP gave the impression that was the case with this comment:
> 
> *"hmmm yeh,and if £70 is a donation to cover all costs it wouldnt be more exspensive for pedigrees or puppies would it"*


 
it was just a general question to be honest. it's something you see quite often with rescue places where the most sought after are 'more expensive' but it could just be that they're at the standard price and the others are cheaper.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

rach666 said:


> they charge for more for puppies and for pedigrees yes
> i didnt realise this till i went back today.
> 
> 
> im cant beleive this thread has upset as many people as it has,but hey its all my fault right?.. thankyou


 
No-one has said it is all your fault, but it seems you are not willing to take any responsibility for the dog coming into your home and then going back. 

Still, that's just a reflection of today's society, it's always someone else's fault...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

she also has another dog and a cat to take responsibility of.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I do know of MDH.

What you have to rememeber is they are a dogs home (they take in council strays) they dont call themselves a rescue you wouldnt class them the same as the DT, RSPCA or Blue Cross.

There are hundreds of dogs homes all over the country doing exactly the same. Some of them do now neuter (or did before the DT stopped there neutering vouchers) most will vax.

They take in unwanted dogs (in huge amounts of numbers) and assess them as best they can. Which may not be perfect.

What you have to remember is dogs do act differently under stress in a kennel invironment. 

Basically with the amount of dogs they have to take in they are trying to do the best that they can with the money they have. Not all places do make lots of money. Yes there are quite a few that I can think of. MDH not being one of them. Or do you see lots of people linning up to rehome Bull Breeds, Collie types, GSD types and Rotties? No you dont, so how anyone can say they are making money is beyond me and they obviously know nothing about the cost of running a kennel full of unwanted dogs.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Come to think of it, with the neutering, if the animal isn't neutered MDH will give you a discounted price if you have it done there.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

No need to jump on the lasses back about it, don't ya think she's learned enough with the dog going for the cat already ?:censor:

anyway to the point hun, i think your best bet with the £70 is to have a word with them about the 28 days, just explain that its pointless you taking a dog that isnt suitable time after time, and you will have to wait for the right animal for you, and your other animals. 

i really don't think you'l get your money back from them, and if they cant understand your situation, then they really shouldnt be a rehoming centre !?!?!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> she also has another dog and a cat to take responsibility of.


 
thankyou for that,i was their with my cat and i know he was at risk
somebody posted before that they took on a dog and had a trial from a dogs home ,to see if it was ok with there cat. why couldnt i have done that?,i didnt exspect to get a fully trained perfect dog from a home but i didnt want to risk my cat .END OF yes i sadly took the dog back it wasnt easy,i was in tears .


il leave you all to throw spears again..

thankyou


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> No need to jump on the lasses back about it, don't ya think she's learned enough with the dog going for the cat already ?:censor:
> 
> anyway to the point hun, i think your best bet with the £70 is to have a word with them about the 28 days, just explain that its pointless you taking a dog that isnt suitable time after time, and you will have to wait for the right animal for you, and your other animals.
> 
> i really don't think you'l get your money back from them, and if they cant understand your situation, then they really shouldnt be a rehoming centre !?!?!


 
thanks....: victory:


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

some of the highest paid non profit CEOs make well over £300,000 annually. Thats according to a recently released report based on data covering 105,000 non profit employees in 131 jobs. 
Among the findings 
* The mediun annual income for CEO is £40500 with 10% earning less than £2200 and 10% earning more than £80000.
* The median income for a nin profit Director of development was £30000 and 10% earning less than £28000 and 10% earning more than £50000


So they must generate a nice profit to pay there managers etc so handsomly
or to be more precise thats where all the profits go, and no i really dont think they desearve to be paid that much but i guess that will probably start a new argument with a few of you that just seem to enjoy them so much


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

rach666 said:


> thankyou for that,i was their with my cat and i know he was at risk


i can't tell from your reply if you thought i was having a go at you and your 'thank you' was sarcastic?
cos i meant that you have to put your existing cat and dog first and not the new one that doesn't seem to be integrating.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kitasch said:


> some of the highest paid non profit CEOs make well over £300,000 annually. Thats according to a recently released report based on data covering 105,000 non profit employees in 131 jobs.
> Among the findings
> * The mediun annual income for CEO is £40500 with 10% earning less than £2200 and 10% earning more than £80000.
> * The median income for a nin profit Director of development was £30000 and 10% earning less than £28000 and 10% earning more than £50000
> ...


and that has what to do with dogs homes?


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

So, if you took a dog in that was upsetting your cat you'd say stuff it to the cat and leave to be stressed to death to keep the new dog?

I think rach did a great thing taking in a dog from a dog home and I'm sorry that it didn't work out for her and the dog however I think she did the right thing taking it back rather than letting her other animals get any more distressed.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

Meko said:


> and that has what to do with dogs homes?


Because its a non profit organisation. So that is what it has to do with dogs home and basically all non profit organisations in general


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's a dogs home not a charity as far as i'm aware and your stats don't have anything to do with dogs homes and 'nearly all' at all.

so can we have some cold hard facts about the organisation(s) in topic rather than a snippet of a report that doesn't tell us anything.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

kitasch said:


> some of the highest paid non profit CEOs make well over £300,000 annually. Thats according to a recently released report based on data covering 105,000 non profit employees in 131 jobs.
> Among the findings
> * The mediun annual income for CEO is £40500 with 10% earning less than £2200 and 10% earning more than £80000.
> * The median income for a nin profit Director of development was £30000 and 10% earning less than £28000 and 10% earning more than £50000
> ...



Charity overview

Meko I think they are trying to say there obviously minted :whistling2:

Rach it wasnt your fault so please dont blame yourself.
As I explained it is a dogs home, they do things differently than a rescue. And you couldnt of predicted what would of happened.

If your looking for another dog try DogPages
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I thoroughly believe what Rach did she did with the best of intentions, and that is rehoming a dog rather than put money in the pockets of someone else.It hasn't worked out - And I am sure she is a lot more upset about it than any of us!
The shelter would not let her introduce the dog to her cat, and yes, she could have walked away and said no thank you but that would have left the dog in the exact same position it is in now...in a kennel.
She cared enough, maybe too much, to take it in and try.
I really don't think anyone can jump all over her for that.
Maybe she should have found a shelter that would do cat assessments but all you can accuse her of is being a little naive, she tried to help a homeless dog. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, Rach.
You have the safety of your own animals, and other peoples to think of.
I hope it doesn't put you off rehoming in the future.


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

i pm'd her about what dogs home it was and it was a non profit charity as is manchester dogs homw which everone else is taking about. And that is a study of a few non profit organisations, so basically what you are saying is that if the organisation isnt registered as a non profit charity it still isnt making profit... thas just delluded bs


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they are indeed trying to say that; and all football fans are hooligans and all staffies have killed somebody and all fish are poisonous and everybody that gets bitten by a hognose will have a reaction to it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kitasch said:


> i pm'd her about what dogs home it was and it was a non profit charity as is manchester dogs homw which everone else is taking about. And that is a study of a few non profit organisations, so basically what you are saying is that if the organisation isnt registered as a non profit charity it still isnt making profit... thas just delluded bs


no you crank, we're saying that not every none profit organisation is minted.


but you obviously know better..


----------

